# Mixing Another Poolish



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 25, 2021)

Really enjoying the bread making. A break from all the sausage for while.

Got another poolish mixed up this morning.

150g filtered water
less than 1/8 tsp yeast
150g Bobs Red mill AP flour

Mix together real good until you get a white gooey blob.








I use Weck tulip jars without the rubber seal or clips.

In proofer for about 8-12 hrs.
Not going to kettle this loaf this time.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 25, 2021)

For us novice bread makers.. what is a proofer? What's the next step?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 25, 2021)

There you another bread turning out. All this bread better start watching that waist line it will begin to rise too.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 25, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> There you another bread turning out. All this bread better start watching that waist line it will begin to rise too.
> 
> Warren


what waist line


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 25, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> For us novice bread makers.. what is a proofer? What's the next step?



Multi purpose proofer.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 25, 2021)

My wife was at the local farmers market this morning.

She bought me a knife.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 25, 2021)

Jealous of the proofer and the knife!  Both looks real fun!


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks for the enlightenment!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 25, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> My wife was at the local farmers market this morning.
> 
> She bought me a knife.


Perfect timing . I was looking around the internet last night to find something else to make . I saw some of those " bow knives " . Did a rough sketch , but  I was wondering what the length of the blade is ? If you get time of course .  Thanks . 
Bread boards are getting stacked up . Need another project  . 





Be watching for the bread .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Perfect timing . I was looking around the internet last night to find something else to make . I saw some of those " bow knives " . Did a rough sketch , but  I was wondering what the length of the blade is ? If you get time of course .  Thanks .
> Bread boards are getting stacked up . Need another project  .
> View attachment 494046
> 
> Be watching for the bread .


I sure will

Tomorrow i will put my tape by it to give you some dimensions.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Tomorrow i will put my tape by it to give you some dimensions.


That would be great . Hope I'm not redirecting your thread . If you lay it on its side with a tape opened up next to it , I can blow the picture up to match a tape measure in my hand , then I can measure it myself . Thanks .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 26, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That would be great . Hope I'm not redirecting your thread . If you lay it on its side with a tape opened up next to it , I can blow the picture up to match a tape measure in my hand , then I can measure it myself . Thanks .


Chop

Here are some dimensions for you. Let me know if you need more.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2021)

Perfect . I'll blow up the first pic 'til 1 inch in the picture equals 1 inch on my tape . Then I can measure what ever I need . Thank you sir . 
How did the bread come out ?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 26, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Perfect . I'll blow up the first pic 'til 1 inch in the picture equals 1 inch on my tape . Then I can measure what ever I need . Thank you sir .
> How did the bread come out ?


Just getting to the bread this morning.

Would you like a larger pic of the knife


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2021)

Nope . That's perfect .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 27, 2021)

Heck chop just get him to mail you one or make you one.    

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 27, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> make you one.


That's the idea . I was looking at them the night before he posted .


----------

